

You thought you can not implement float:top by CSS. May be you were wrong. - arash_milani
http://codepen.io/HugoGiraudel/pen/DoAIB

======
kumarharsh
its a clever trick to "simulate" a feeling of "float:left", how about doing
away with the float:left completely?

~~~
TheKidCoder
Remove that float:left and replace with display: inline-block. Then you can
get rid of those pseduo-selectors with the margin rules.

<http://codepen.io/HugoGiraudel/full/DoAIB>

~~~
kumarharsh
yes, that is what I'm talking about... (although older browsers (IE) have some
trouble with inline-block)

~~~
drinchev
Yep, but there is a hack for that too...
[https://github.com/chriseppstein/compass/blob/stable/framewo...](https://github.com/chriseppstein/compass/blob/stable/frameworks/compass/stylesheets/compass/css3/_inline-
block.scss)

Also, don't forget the whitespace of inline-blocks

[http://www.lifeathighroad.com/web-development/css-web-
develo...](http://www.lifeathighroad.com/web-development/css-web-
development/inline-block-whitespace-workaround/)

